

Scientists have given flies memories of a bad experience they never really had. - amichail
http://www.physorg.com/news174827907.html

======
seldo
I'm filing this under "things that I'm not totally okay with science knowing
how to do".

~~~
btilly
Would you prefer that they instead do research on giving _people_ bad memories
of things that never happened?

<http://faculty.washington.edu/eloftus/Articles/sciam.htm>

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I think that's the point he was making.

------
bham
No, no, no! They should be working on how to remove the bad experiences I
_actually_ had! For instance, working at various notcoms for 5 years.

~~~
haberman
You mean like this?

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/health/research/06brain.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/health/research/06brain.html?pagewanted=all)

------
charlesju
I want to be zapped with knowledge like in the Matrix!

~~~
mahmud
You would be missing the joy of learning .. never mind, they can zap you with
satisfaction as well.

------
nopassrecover
Reminds me of this awesomely written story:
<http://maxbarry.com/2009/04/09/news.html>

------
chrischen
Yes! One step closer to memory transplants!

------
madaerodog
so how did they know they succeeded , the fly had a disgusted face after?

